# Need long term luxury rental from jan 2011



## danieldoyle1 (May 10, 2010)

I am moving to Marbella jan 2011 and have a budget of £4000 a month which will include at least 2 bedrooms access to pool. Can somebody help me out with different agencies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve, you know everything, do you not know of any agencies in Marbella???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Worthing?? Dreadful place, you should have called in to my house there, I'm sure my daughters would have made you a cup of coffee!! I'm still in Spain, I got a job here at the 11th hour in a bakery/cafe called Picnics in Alhaurin El Grande, I'm their new CEO (aka waitress)!!! lol So anytime you're passing, I'll stand you an agua con gas!

As for the cost of agencies, I think when you're new to Spain you need their support, ours helped us with getting phones connected, electricity, NIE numbers, padron, buying a car, finding schools, translating....... anything! and most of them are willing to negotiate their fees, in fact some charge the owner not the renter. Once you're au fait with the way things are and the language, then is the time to rent privately!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This post may (or may not) help the original poster as they're asking the same questions

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ow-good-long-lets-rental-agency-marbella.html

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> steve, you know everything, do you not know of any agencies in marbella???
> 
> Jo xxx


lol
nice to see thing's have worked out for you jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> lol
> nice to see thing's have worked out for you jo


Good heavens! Heres someone we havent seen fo a while! Hope things are ok with you. Not moved over here yet?????

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

danieldoyle1 said:


> I am moving to Marbella jan 2011 and have a budget of £4000 a month which will include at least 2 bedrooms access to pool. Can somebody help me out with different agencies


With a budget like that.... don't worry about finding agents..... they'll descend on you from all over Spain..... france...germany.... etc etc etc


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> With a budget like that.... don't worry about finding agents..... they'll descend on you from all over Spain..... france...germany.... etc etc etc


Hey we might even descend on him from Cyprus


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you're interested in renting a luxurious house you might be interested in this
Hotel Viura, Rioja: This new hotel in the heart of Rioja Alavesa wine country...
The six most luxurious hotels in Spain. I'd take the last one - the first one looks like it might topple over at any moment!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

danieldoyle1 said:


> I am moving to Marbella jan 2011 and have a budget of £4000 a month which will include at least 2 bedrooms access to pool. Can somebody help me out with different agencies


Do you intend to run your 'adult entertainment' business from your villa?


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Try idealista.com &#151 casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis

I can just see you somewhere like tgis as your bachelor pad!

fotos de alquiler de chalet en c/ marques de muñiz, 3, málaga — idealista.com






danieldoyle1 said:


> I am moving to Marbella jan 2011 and have a budget of £4000 a month which will include at least 2 bedrooms access to pool. Can somebody help me out with different agencies


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Daniel,

I presume it is a budget for accommodation for £400 per month you have. But, I could be wrong!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leper said:


> Daniel,
> 
> I presume it is a budget for accommodation for £400 per month you have. But, I could be wrong!!!


well he did say luxury..................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> well he did say luxury..................


No, he meant £4000, I'm sure.
He's a wealthy entrepreneur in the adult relaxation business.
Our local luxury bordello has closed down - it was based in a very luxurious villa built in the style of a baronial castle complete with moat, drawbridge and dungeons.
Were it not for the fact that we can't be a***d, we could see it could be a right little earner for us as a specialist S &M venue.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No, he meant £4000, I'm sure.
> He's a wealthy entrepreneur in the adult relaxation business.
> Our local luxury bordello has closed down - it was based in a very luxurious villa built in the style of a baronial castle complete with moat, drawbridge and dungeons.
> Were it not for the fact that we can't be a***d, we could see it could be a right little earner for us as a specialist S &M venue.


Six of them closed by the Guards round here earlier this year - they didn't seem worried by the goings-on with the girls, but when they found out they were being used to launder drug money they were in like a shot! Rumour has it the girls then had a protest march outside Cadiz town hall because they'd been put out of work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Six of them closed by the Guards round here earlier this year - they didn't seem worried by the goings-on with the girls, but when they found out they were being used to launder drug money they were in like a shot! Rumour has it the girls then had a protest march outside Cadiz town hall because they'd been put out of work.



Our "local" was closed down when they decided not to give the Guardia freebies anymore - it was gone in a week!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Six of them closed by the Guards round here earlier this year - they didn't seem worried by the goings-on with the girls, but when they found out they were being used to launder drug money they were in like a shot! Rumour has it the girls then had a protest march outside Cadiz town hall because they'd been put out of work.



Yes, it makes you wonder just who is behind these puti clubs. 
And whether the workers in them are there of their own free will.
I met a very interesting woman at a Conference in London in July.. She is a Cambridge-educated woman who works as a dominatrice. Some of her clients are well-known politicians but she was too professional to tell tales...
I did ask her to give an especially good thrashing to any clients who are members of the Coalition Government
After talking to her I had to rethink my views on sex work. She is a leading member of the International Union of Sex Workers and I offered to help her with PR etc. Their aim is to reform the law which criminalises two or more women who work from the same premises.


----------

